# Sick of ratmen



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

Hello there heresy lovers. I thought i would start of this post and begin with asking everyone if they are sick of playing all the skaven armies out there. Since the release of 8th ed there has been a rise in the skaven ranks more so than elves.

My local store has been running a campaigne for the last 5-6wks and there was 12 skaven players out of 16 players. Me being the only Dwarf player is now sick to the back teeth of battleing them and settleing old grudges. I need some new opponants and armies to fight against.

Now im not saying this the case everywhere, but it would be nice to here your thoughts and find which are the most popular armies in your local areas.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

There is a definate rise in the armies with access to artillery, but there's still a fair degree of variety locally. Then again, you only need a few players looking to play the unusual armies and suddenly the variety is much improved- personally, if I'm going for a new army my first thoughts are "what have I not seen played lately". Could be why I play WE and OK while my HE are shelved (plenty of those around).


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

the most popular army here is lizardmen, but I play them so I dont really mind them lol.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah, there sometimes is that tendency. Around here it was High Elves before all but the vets dropped them. I picked up Lizardmen, and another got Skaven, but there isn't enough people here to really check, or play for that matter.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Skaven and High Elves are pretty popular around here.
Mostly with kids, but sadly that's my local GW.
In my gaming group, there's one skaven player, and he goes for some very fun lists (all plauge themed etc).

Seeing that Skaven have some of the nastiest combos and the most 'exceptions' to the rules, mass infantry, cheap monsters, amazing artillery, it's no wonder they're popular. 

Honestly, as much as i DON'T like seeing them, I need more practice against good skaven players. As it is, they're the ones that give me the hardest times and just run on my list with HPA and the spell (that I hate with a passion that burns my soul) the dreaded 13th.

But that's why I take a feedback scroll. Rain on their parade.


I'd like to see more diversity, but maybe in 3 months time, we'll all be sick of O&G. 

The last tournament I was in had a fairly even spread, but very heavy in Demons.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

My gaming group has 3 Skaven armies [including mine!], but those guys both have alt armies, so there isn't really any ratmen fatigue...

Actually, we tend to pick armies based on what everyone else is playing - "what haven't he got here? Vampire Counts? Right, I'm off to order some..." - so there's usually a pretty good variety of opponents round my way! :grin:

But back to the original question, after skaven, Orcs +Goblins are the most popular choice at our group, followed by High Elves...


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

We have 2 HE, 2 Skaven, 1 Beastmen, 2 Brettonian, 2 Lizardmen, and 1 Ogre. Pretty spread out.


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

well in our group most of the members use one of my manny armies that i have on my shelves wich is every army but tomb kings and one of the guys has that army so we usulay have a good veriaty to play. most of the guys zero in on the army they like then start colecting what they like the best to play with...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Think positively, you stand out from the masses when your the only Dwarf player in there. And you learn how to best counter the Skaven.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

in my area we have.

4 Rats, 3 Lizard, 3 Empire, 2 WoC, 2 HE and one VC player

l will say l love vsing rat men with 2 Hell Cannons. Watch Them Burn!

@Doelago: Why are you in here thought you only play 40k?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

sybarite said:


> @Doelago: Why are you in here thought you only play 40k?


No idea. Post count. Just trying to kick in some activity here, yeh know. And I even tough I dont play Warhammer, does not mean that I dont enjoy some aspect of it. 

I do actually have a bunch of old Warhammer minis, some random Empire canon, dudes (barbarians) riding on horses, Dwarf Golbin killer axe thrower and the amazing Orc Warboss, Grumlock, with his goblin Gazbag, which came in the limited edition of WAR. 

I have been toying around with the idea of an Orc army led by Grumlock, but the fluff of Warhammer is not as interesting to me as 40k...


----------

